# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Thiết kế Web

## quangnd2

tình hình đang có ý tưởng thiết kế 1 trang web nhưng không biết bắt đầu từ đâu học những ngôn ngữ gì. mình đang học dh năm 2 ngành it nhưng chưa học c# và asb.net php cũng chưa biết nhưng có thể học. mong mọi người giúp đỡ nên học những ngôn ngữ gì và sử dụng công cụ gì để hình thành 1 web động chuyên nghiệp. về phần thiết kế mình có nghe nói tới joomla cũng thử qua nhưng về database thì ko hiểu quy trình thực hiên như thế nào.
1 trang web cần có các modum gì và thực hiện ra sao. nếu có ai biết xin được cùng được thảo luận. ym! pxp16792. xin cám ơn!

----------

